# In honor of Bob..Zilla



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the goodies Bob..I made this sprint car in your honor, still a work in progress though,I'll post more pic after paint & decals : 










Here is a custom scratch built 1/43 slot car that I built for an up coming proxy race.Premis was to scratch build a 1/43 race car to compeate in an up coming event.Chassis must be hand made,no traction mag allowed.This is my entry :


















































See us 1/43 guys can make some cool stuff too!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW! No doubt that you got da SKILLZ! That is one cool car. Love the Gulf color scheme. You did a great job building the chassis and body.

The Sprint are is way cool as well.

Rock on! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now these are some nice builds...Kewl*

Nitro,

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay kool Rat Fink fitment in that very detailed sprintstrer man!! Now this is what I am talking about...:woohoo: Fantastic build ups.

I used to race ho and Eldon 1/32 cars and had a large 4 lane track all made out of Eldon track in our basement. Cleaned alot of old track with Simple Green and Goop stain cleaner & had a fun 1/32 track for many years.

Wanted to do both as I was into ho and 1/32 Eldons as a kid. My favorite 1/32 cars to run were the GT40s as they were my best handling cars.

Looks like you know how to have a good time and heads off to you...lol

Bob...all slot car builders welcomed...zilla


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Nitro!

Dude, didn't see the sprinter with the Rat Fink fitted! Looks like you will have a fun and cool Sprinter for the proxy race series! Build is coming along nicely!

And like I told you before....anything in Gulf racing colors rocks!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nitro,
Great builds! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet usage of the Finkster in the sprinter!!!! My lil Fink is poised on my monitor still as I have yet to find a good car to plop him. Wicked good Fabrication job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Funny thing about them Gulf colors. On anything else, blue and orange would never be thought of as a great color combo!! :lol: But, on a gulf car they look awesome!! Super nice chassis fabrication job, and the body came out Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

*Now in color*

Rushed it a little and quality suffered,but I had to get this done & shipped ASAP! One more coat of clear and touch ups & it will be left to dry until Weds,then shipped for our proxy sprint car series races.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice one Nitro!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Great looking Finkazilla sprinter... cheeseburger needs to be changed to apple pie ala mode.. and a diet coke in the cupholder.. .. LMAO.. 
CJ


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

CJ53 said:


> Great looking Finkazilla sprinter... cheeseburger needs to be changed to apple pie ala mode.. and a diet coke in the cupholder.. .. LMAO..
> CJ



Yep CJ that is my Truck stop special order! Mmmmmmmmmmm stop making me hungry dang it...Coffee fer you and lots of slot car chat...Yeah!

Nitro,

That is one Rat-a-lat-a-ding-dong Sprinter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting up the pics.

Bob...hope you win man...zilla


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Fan-freakin-tastic Nitro!!! Not bad for a "rush" job! I'd be lucky if I did a rush job and it came out looking that good!

Good luck on the Proxy Race!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I gave up trying to rush a car a long time ago.... Lately it seems even when I take my time I mess something up... such as dip if future, drop on rug...on it's roof... She's a looker for sure nitro!!! I'd give it 1st place no doubt!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

OK nitro after the race your gulf car is going to my inpound .I should be done with it in a year. lol great car man. fcb


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET!!!!! and good luck in the race.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great looking stuff..............what I like best is the BOTTOM of the Gulf car!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

lovin it!are you using an scx guide flag on the gulf?


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

slotnewbie69 said:


> lovin it!are you using an scx guide flag on the gulf?


YEP!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Where did you get the way cool sprint car body?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Color! Sweet. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> Where did you get the way cool sprint car body?



Ranch Design suplied the resin body kits for the participants of the 09 sprint car challenge series. 

Chassis = stock artin 1/43 scale
wheels & tires = any 1/43 scale any mfg any material
Motor = Gold mine J4323
Any gearing
Traction mag = any kind
No weight limit
Body suplied by R/D 
18 race schedual


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Nitroexpress. That Sprint car is a real temptation for me to check out 1:43...

Must resit and keep repeating "it's only a slot car, it's only a slot car..."

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------

